

Unemployment Is The Cure - evolve2k
http://blog.p2pfoundation.net/unemployment-is-the-cure/2011/09/21

======
alexbosworth
"employers, which is to say, predominantly large hierarchical structures that
exist by skimming surplus value off of their workers’ work and simply paying
them some portion of that value as a wage"

Kind of a terrible way to describe companies. Work has no intrinsic value

